# Best waterproof cycling jacket?



## badgerjockey (31 Jul 2011)

After getting totally and abolutely soaked today using windproof only, I have decided to look into buying my first cycling specific waterproof jacket. However, there are some things I need from it:

-packability: I'll be putting this into a Large sized Topeak Aero Wedge saddlebag so it needs to pack down to a relatively small size. I guess this really limits me to single-layer shells...

-At least showerproof: I realise packable waterproofs aren't always exactly as waterproof as their more substantial counterparts but it should be able to withstand an hour's ride through drizzle or showers or else I'd consider it useless...

-Some sort of venting or good breathability: despite being medium build, I tend to sweat a lot and can easily get wet underneath a waterproof too.

Colours/fluro are less of a priority and so is price. I'm not made of money and won't spend say £120+, I just want something that works and am willing to pay a fair price rather than rock bottom for this. 

I am expecting that whatever I plump for, I will still get wet if I'm riding through a downpour for longer than say 20-30 minutes at the expense of packability...

So, what are everyone's experience with theirs and can anyone make any recommendations? I just can't make a decision from trying things on in the shop!

Cheers,

H


----------



## HLaB (1 Aug 2011)

If you are wanting showerproof, I'd recommend the Montane Featherlite velo and its not too badly price either (mine was £30 but that was 4 years back), highly breathable and if you want longer protection from the elements put a gilet on top or below. I have other more waterproof jackets like the Endura Packlite £99 five years ago, it packs quite small, is supposed to be breathable and would certainly keep you drier for more than 30minutes in torrential conditions but tbh I find it a bit boil in the bag and prefer to wear the Montane.


----------



## d87heaven (1 Aug 2011)

I can say that my Altura race cape did me proud on tour in holland. 6+ hours in gale force winds and extremely heavy rain and surprisingly it kept me dry. I had a fleece jacket on underneath and the only dampness was the collar and waist area where it trickeled in where the fleece stuck out. It was fairly cold though so not sure if it would suffer boil in the bag syndrome on a hotter day. Packs down tiny as well.


----------



## PpPete (1 Aug 2011)

These are pretty good. Not as small a pack size as some but would fit in a medium Topeak wedge bag - so plenty of room in a large. Waterproof & breathable(ish).
Beware they are not as close fitting as the web-site suggests. Do not go up a size from their suggested chest measurement. 
However Tenn Outdoors customer service is excellent should you need to return it cos you got wrong size.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (1 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> These are pretty good. Not as small a pack size as some but would fit in a medium Topeak wedge bag - so plenty of room in a large. Waterproof & breathable(ish).
> Beware they are not as close fitting as the web-site suggests. Do not go up a size from their suggested chest measurement.
> However Tenn Outdoors customer service is excellent should you need to return it cos you got wrong size.




I think I will try one of those Pete. The thing I find strange about this jacket is that it appears at £45.99 on the Tenn website that you have linked. But what looks to be the same jacket can be bought through them off ebay for only £24.99 delivered. Seems like a bargain for that.

Tenn Vapor Jacket


----------



## badgerjockey (1 Aug 2011)

Have stumbled across the Tenn vapor jacket once or twice and wonder if it can really deliver on the claims it makes seeing as it's so cheap. The amazon listing says it uses a funny fabric called Singtex made in Taiwan.

Anyone else used one of these?

As long as it's not boil in the bag and more waterproof than a used teabag then I'll buy one!

H


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (1 Aug 2011)

A quick review would be good. I buy a bit from Tenn and I am also on the lookout.


----------



## badgerjockey (1 Aug 2011)

Never heard of Tenn before, any good?

One thing is, the sleeves look pretty baggy which would piss me off with all the flaaping around after a while. After something a bit more fitted possibly...


----------



## yello (1 Aug 2011)

hazzeryoda said:


> As long as it's not boil in the bag and more waterproof than a used teabag then I'll buy one!



At that price, it's difficult to believe that it'll be waterproof AND sufficiently breathable for the 'enthusiastic' cyclist. That sort of capability in a fabric doesn't come cheap. Of course, it all depends on how hard you cycle. 

I got caught in pouring rain last weekend for about 2 hours, well beyond the capabilities of my Montane Featherlite equivalent jacket (mine's a Rab pertex but pretty much the same thing). It was sodden BUT I was warm and my shirt was only damp... so the jacket kept the worst of it out whilst admittedly not keeping me bone dry. And being so light, it dried out quickly after the rain stops.

It's a trade off and, in some respects, personal preference and choice. I don't mind getting wet yet others can't stand it. I hate overheating and getting clammy where others don't mind that. So, for me, something like pertex is an acceptable compromise, particularly when you consider its price.


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (1 Aug 2011)

I found if you buy the size garment you actually are, they will fit nice and tight. I obviously cannot comment on this jacket as I have not bought one yet. I have been buying from them for the past 18 months. Nothing ever faulty, only returns are for a size change. I bought a jacket for commuting 18 months ago from them. It gets used very regular. ALL seasons, ALL times. It has been very good and cost me £28.99 at the time. I made the mistake of buying a larger size to fit a fleece underneath in the winter. I wouldn't do that again, as it is a bit flappy in the wind, on the arms. Other jackets I bought were of the next size down and fit tight. A proper tight not a stupid bulge unable to breath type. They have been on ebay for a while. I wouldn't say they were top, top quality and this is reflected in the price, but everything I have bought and it does get battered on my daily commutes, is still in one piece, no holes, failures or items binned. I think I have about ten of their items in my 'Watch List' on ebay at the moment.


----------



## badgerjockey (1 Aug 2011)

OK, hypothetically, if money was no object, is there even a jacket that could put up with cycling through a longish downpour, breath sufficiently to not boil in the bag and still be packable enough to fit into a Topeak Aero Wedge Large?

It's probably just too good to be true and I just need to weigh up being sweaty with being rained on...


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (1 Aug 2011)

I like your indecision in this matter, it makes me think I might also be indecisive, possibly...maybe, I'm not sure. Go for gut feeling, usually more money does mean better product.


----------



## yello (1 Aug 2011)

hazzeryoda said:


> OK, hypothetically, if money was no object, is there even a jacket that could put up with cycling through a longish downpour, breath sufficiently to not boil in the bag and still be packable enough to fit into a Topeak Aero Wedge Large?



If I hear of one, I'll let you know 

You can get very good jackets (like eVent fabric) for over the £100 mark that are reputed to be about as good as it currently gets re waterproof/breathable but they're not packable, certainly not sufficiently to get into a saddle pack.

You could look at something like the Gore Oxygen Goretex... I've read good reports of that but that's around the £120 mark.


Edit: £125 at Wiggle


----------



## Sambo24 (1 Sep 2013)

Seriously does anyone use one of these?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261001850297


----------



## yello (1 Sep 2013)

A couple of my club mates do. I've not tried one so can't comment but I can't see me trying one either. Not my sort of thing at all.


----------



## Born2die (1 Sep 2013)

I normally take out my north face verto that I use for climbing its only 93g and packs down to the size of a pack of 10 cancer sticks. It's only water resistant though and it looks like a cheap pastic mac


----------



## Born2die (1 Sep 2013)

hazzeryoda said:


> OK, hypothetically, if money was no object, is there even a jacket that could put up with cycling through a longish downpour, breath sufficiently to not boil in the bag and still be packable enough to fit into a Topeak Aero Wedge Large?
> 
> It's probably just too good to be true and I just need to weigh up being sweaty with being rained on...



http://uk.thenorthface.com/tnf-uk-en/men-s/shop-by-collection/waterproof/men-s-upland-jacket-2.html it breathes ok mine has pit zips too so you can control your body temp and its really waterproof


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2013)

No waterproof jacket will allow moisture to escape from within when it is wet on the outside.

No waterproof jacket breathes enough to allow moisture to escape from within irrespective of any normal outdoor physical activity let alone a high intensity one such as cycling.

At best they keep rain off and wind out - both invaluable qualities.

In reality, and excepting fit issues, a cheap jacket is no worse than an expensive jacket.

I have 4 waterproof jackets for hiking/climbing and the the very expensive one only breathes better than the cheaper ones as it has pit and forearm zips!


----------



## Louch (1 Sep 2013)

I have a 7 quid pull over from Decathlon that fits in a rear pocket, and keeps me dry.


----------

